

Ask HN: Why doesn't Google come up with Project Planning service? - adityakothadiya

Since we're using more and more web-based office tools like Google Docs/Spreadsheet/Powerpoint, it is still cumbersome to use other Project Planning services like Basecamp, etc and link Google Docs links there.<p>For Project planning, Spreadsheets and PowerPoint are still useful tools.<p>Why doesn't Google provide a complete suite for Project Planning which can have Docs/Spreadsheet/PowerPoint integrated in it?<p>Why there is no - Basecamp + Google Docs/Spreadsheet/Powerpoint integrated solution yet? May be Zoho is one...
======
gaius
My guess would be that Google is still smarting from this:

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/huddlechat_campfire_rip...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/huddlechat_campfire_rip.php)

